# Bird House - May 2014



## antonymes (Jun 5, 2014)

"Mr. Mars, I think I've found another gem! You coming?" A resounding "Yes" and another mission is planned!

Days later we're racing down country lanes with Luckpants, getting completely lost and doubting the SatNav 
that can't seem to find what needs to be found. We're lost in the wilderness. Driving around we start following a tractor 
that leads us past an intriguing abandoned farmhouse. But that's another story. Onwards, further into the unknown
we accidentally happen across our quarry.

Expectations were high, and delivered, but what's that smell? Wandering through the hoarded detritus we head to the back
of the house to find a room filled with sheep carcasses and discarded bones. What an odd place.

Further exploration into the house revealed bagged up plastic bottles, tin cans, you name it, this owner kept hold of it.
Passing through the mass of collected recycling we made it upstairs.

Setting up my camera in one of the bedrooms, EasyTigger comes in and points to the top of the wardrobe. Man alive,
a stuffed bird perched in a nest! I move closer and the bird twitches it's head. My god, it's alive, and quickly darts out of
the broken window.

This house was absolutely full of terrible odours, mess and dead animals, but more evident were the remains of someone's
life. Books, toys, letters, furniture and perhaps most frighteningly a stuffed fox exactly matching the one in Sly Fox House!

A single visit to this place just wasn't enough, so a return with Mars Lander was arranged to reveal more detail. A further visit by Mars, Sshhhh... 
and LuckyPants revealed a frightening secret. Something that would possibly mean that we could never return. But that's Mars' tale to tell...

Once again we came, once again we saw and by Odin we well and truly concurred! Please come with us and enter
*THE BIRD HOUSE*.

The three legged horse




A beautiful chest




Cluttered room




Personal possessions



A controversial character



The blue car



Seeing is believing



The blue room



Ornaments




Oh look, another sly fox. Don't tell anyone about this one!



Hallway#1



Hallway#2



Hallway#3



Gone



Carcass



Clean?



Straps



Thanks for looking. Please don't ask me for the location. More posts soon.​


----------



## Tempests Avatar (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice. This place looks slightly creepy


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jun 5, 2014)

great place/pics
love the mk1 Capri


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice find and a great story with lots of treasures to see!!.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 6, 2014)

I love it, brilliant!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 6, 2014)

Now that's a real NICE!!!.. will try and get mine up over the weekend


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow what a place! So much left! Fantastic write up too!


----------



## skankypants (Jun 6, 2014)

Quality!..


----------



## MrDan (Jun 7, 2014)

The fox is bizarre to say the least! I certainly wouldn't be returning after that discovery if it's what i'm thinking of.


----------



## fannyadams (Jun 7, 2014)

Superb that. There's something about the old woman and girl picture...


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 9, 2014)

Great shots mate, super explore this one .


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 9, 2014)

fannyadams said:


> Superb that. There's something about the old woman and girl picture...



One (number 7 I think) in a mid Victorian series of 12 - moralising on the virtues of youth and how the young are beholden to the old. In some of the printed matter using these illustrations, the written sentiment is way over the top - even for the Victorian readership.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome find. Great set of pics there too. Thanks for sharing


----------

